# Bearfoot Havanese? what do u think?



## WarmWind (Dec 29, 2014)

Has anyone heard of this breeder before or have experience with them? Their website doesn't say much.


----------



## jcarlona (Apr 19, 2015)

*Bearfoot Havanese*

I'm in the same boat you're in, looking for a reputable breeder but not getting much feedback. I checked that website also and discounted them, just didn't feel right.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

No No No! First thing I see is designer puppies, stay away.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I agree. No need to even investigate further. The minute you see ANYONE purposely breeding mutts, even under the term "designer breed", they are NOT a reputable breeder. Stay FAR away.


----------



## pleasenot.com (Sep 21, 2015)

Do not buy from bearfoot havanese.you might not get the puppy that you wanted from them..


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Instead of recommending specific breeders, forum members prefer to share tips for how to assess if a breeder is reputable or not.

Please read the following post, which provides excellent advice:

*Sticky: Things to Look for in a Reputable Breeder
*
Good luck!


----------

